# Vaginal Discharge?



## cdix01 (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone ever have an over abundance of vaginal discharge when having to have a BM, but have to hold it because there isn't anywhere to go? I have had this problem for a long time and don't know if it is related to IBS or another problem.


----------

